# Connecticut plowers unite!!



## THEGOLDPRO

just seeing who all is form ct here, post up and say hello people.

Ben- Southbury CT


----------



## BSDeality

down in Ridgefield here.


----------



## 10elawncare

Stratford here.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Dave
-Rocky Hill


----------



## DAVID A. LENZ

Middletown, David

www.LenzLandscapeService.com


----------



## joeco129

Windsor here


----------



## jt5019

Jason, Middletown :salute:


----------



## WingPlow

hey i,m here too !
up in the corner


----------



## KMC

North Haven1:redbounce


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

damn more ct guys then i thought on here, none real close to me tho.


----------



## luciani634

I am from Fairfield


----------



## streetsurfin'

I got my Dodge from a guy in Stamford, but that only half counts I guess.


----------



## gmcsierra1500

*Hey*

Somers here, and i know theres two other guys from town on here too


----------



## TJS

T.J. From Fairfield.
www.tjsperformance.com


----------



## Flipper

Brookfield


----------



## rjfetz1

West Granby


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

bump it, you guys ready we might get some snow sun....


----------



## MorningDew Farm

Originally from Bristol Ct.,.........but moved to Vt......actually i bought my plow truck from bristol this past summer. Since all the rigs up here are hammered and way over priced!
Happy Trails~~Dave


----------



## Allens LawnCare

Plainfield here


----------



## 10elawncare

Its snowing! not suppossed to accumulate to more than 1" though. take out the backpack blowers for this one.


----------



## go plow

winsted ct. here


----------



## BHISNOWMAN

Redding here.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

Norwalk here im looking to put a bigger network together plowing and landscaping so if you interested shoot me an email to [email protected]


----------



## lucky13rme

Rick, middletown


----------



## FIREMAN Q

hey there. Q from Gales Ferry ( between both Casino's )


----------



## 06HD BOSS

hey rick, where in middletown are you? i do some work there


----------



## DAVID A. LENZ

06HD Boss, what do you plow in the Middletown region?


----------



## 06HD BOSS

few years ago i did 3 complexes in West Lake also a commercial lot on that street that Aetna is on..thats when i plowed for Viola. Now i just do residentials all off of east street.


----------



## lucky13rme

06HD BOSS;452759 said:


> hey rick, where in middletown are you? i do some work there


I'm over in the south farms area.


----------



## SantiniServices

ridgefield


----------



## TnLRacing

Cheshire here with a '01 Ram with a 8'6" Fisher Ez-V


----------



## linckeil

i'm a newtown resident, but been plowing in redding where i grew up since i was 16, so thats where my route is.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

TnLRacing;458956 said:


> Cheshire here with a '01 Ram with a 8'6" Fisher Ez-V


welcome man, were close, got any pics of the rig?


----------



## Playboy

Wilton here......


----------



## TnLRacing

THEGOLDPRO;459416 said:


> welcome man, were close, got any pics of the rig?


No pictures yet. Just installed the plow last wenesday. So I will try to get some and post them this weekend.


----------



## BSDeality

SantiniServices;458314 said:


> ridgefield


I about bounced off the road driving over those piles you left in the street across from your house the other day. 

How's the 6.4 with the xblade?


----------



## adino1954

north haven


----------



## red07gsxr

wallingford


----------



## smokefan20

Stamford here.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

welcome guys!! lol


----------



## PLOWMAN45

anyone wanna take a driveway on weston ?


----------



## racin84

Stonington here.


----------



## gene gls

On the border, North Granby-Granville Ma.


----------



## daninline

Thompson 
Gold I sold the truck and then got a deal I had to pickup so now I have a 1996 F250 with a newer plow.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

daninline;474544 said:


> Thompson
> Gold I sold the truck and then got a deal I had to pickup so now I have a 1996 F250 with a newer plow.


hahah did you get what you wanted for the truck??? also got any pics of the new truck, sorry it didnt work out with us but we just decided to buy alittle newer, and picked up the red dodge.


----------



## MightySal

West Haven
Hi Guys


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

get ready guys they are saying 6-10 for sun night, we will see.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

just heard 8-12


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

PLOWMAN45;485630 said:


> just heard 8-12


ill believe it when i see it, lol im sure they will down grade it an hour before its supposeto start to rain/sleet.


----------



## Gmgbo

im sick of plowing


----------



## AmericanHandymn

Ridgefield here....getting ready for the storm payup


----------



## jrush

Plainville.:salute: If this storm gets downgraded I'm blowin up their dopplers!!!!


----------



## MAR4CARS

Marco Waterbury


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

MAR4CARS;627194 said:


> Marco Waterbury


welcome man!!!! pics of the rig?


----------



## BSDeality

this might be of interest to someone in Wallingford/No. Haven.... 30 accounts for sale pretty cheap.

http://newhaven.craigslist.org/bfs/894976213.html


----------



## PLOWMAN45

anyone in norwalk or stamford that does landscaping or leaf remvoval service wanna do a job in my town its 1 acre of land leafs have to be taken away let me know


----------



## BSDeality

PLOWMAN45;630523 said:


> anyone in norwalk or stamford that does landscaping or leaf remvoval service wanna do a job in my town its 1 acre of land leafs have to be taken away let me know


Chris, Might be able to help you out. Would have to talk with my tree guy who does the removals for me, but we've got a couple hours to spare this week (assuming my guy isn't out sick again).


----------



## MAR4CARS

THEGOLDPRO;627332 said:


> welcome man!!!! pics of the rig?


Ill have to take some .Been plowing 19 years and never took pics of the trucks. Wasn't a big camera guy till recent so ill get some to post.I have 1995 Chevy 1500, 1994 Chevy 1500 extended cab, 1993 GMC k2500 8 lug, 1994 s10 , 2005 Kawasaki brute force with swisher plow,and last but not least the beast .. a 1981 jeep j20 1 ton pick up with 9 foot steel flatbed. I run Fisher on everything except the jeep it has a myers and haven't used it for plowing in about 10 yrs mainly a scrap run truck. I'm also running a Hiniker ss sander.Future plan to buy a Skid Steer.
I have a CT question might as well post it here who in this area has the best deal for bagged deicer for walkways?Been buying 40lb bags at home depot for around 7.50 a bag there has to be a better deal somewhere around here for a pallet load.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

this would be the after thanksgiving


----------



## BSDeality

Chris, did you take the cheap way out? LOL

"Free leaves"
"Acre of leaves....already off trees. Bring rake or blower. Must have truck. Pick up only. "

http://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/grd/914075343.html


----------



## PLOWMAN45

nope do you wanna take a look at the job


----------



## nickv13412

Nick

Somers, CT


----------



## PLOWMAN45

Hey Matt i forgot to grab some buisness cards today can i get you email and what not ?


----------



## BSDeality

PLOWMAN45;649472 said:


> Hey Matt i forgot to grab some buisness cards today can i get you email and what not ?


you've got pm


----------



## PLOWMAN45

thanks man


----------



## mdb landscaping

Glastonbury here.....


----------



## koosh925

Meriden here.


----------



## Blasco

Smack dab in the middle - Berlin


----------



## gcsupraman

THEGOLDPRO;441032 said:


> just seeing who all is form ct here, post up and say hello people.
> 
> Ben- Southbury CT


Hello from Southbury as well!

-Greg


----------



## Pinzgauer710

Torrington here.


----------



## MAR4CARS

Is there a Connecticut emergency list or back up list?


----------



## PLOWMAN45

For what ? or who


----------



## MAR4CARS

snow removal / sanding


----------



## Kevin97Tahoe

New Britain checking in!

Gotta love the snow coming down right now.


----------



## Kevin97Tahoe

gcsupraman;679158 said:


> Hello from Southbury as well!
> 
> -Greg


Greg Conrick? Say it aint so dude. LOL MyEclipse00 from back in the Pike days. I think most of us thought you dropped off the face of the earth. haha


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Kevin97Tahoe;683049 said:


> ...from back in the Pike days


ahh the pike, man its been a while, but boy those are memories. been a good 6-7 years now since ive hung out there. like everyone, i lived there on weekends.


----------



## Kevin97Tahoe

Havent we all lived up there if we are from CT.

Good times. I still run the local DSM forum but its not like it use to be.


----------



## 4 Speed Dave

Hello all from Southington


----------



## PLOWMAN45

whats the dsm forum ?


----------



## Kevin97Tahoe

PLOWMAN45;683328 said:


> whats the dsm forum ?


http://www.ccdsm.org


----------



## bakerc8

im in milford if any 1 near there needs a shoveler let me know my bro whants to do it but i cant use him. plush they whont let him shovel because he dosent loball


----------



## PLOWMAN45

Anyone want to do a drive private road and driveway has blue stone on New cannan ave ?>


----------



## mjdadio

north haven


----------



## sven1277

Gales Ferry, looking for a sub too.


----------



## chevy v

hamden/ new haven here


----------



## Advanced Glenn

Waterbury here.


----------



## wtstrans

Meriden/Middlefield


----------



## Blasco

C'mon Snow!


----------



## wtstrans

coming down now


----------



## 06HD BOSS

wtstrans;696180 said:


> coming down now


yes it is! started out real slow, but snowing like a son of gun now

the state just went by with the blades down...


----------



## wtstrans

They just sanded my street time to go hook up plow @ shop be ready for calls


----------



## vmj

corupt town of shelton here...


----------



## sheltonct

shelton here also


----------



## PoolDude

South Windsor here


----------



## silvercity

Meriden.....


----------



## hlntoiz

Up next to Wingplow! Burlington!:waving:


----------



## threeleaf

Allen / Terryville almost close to hlntoiz . whats up Matt


----------



## BHISNOWMAN

Redding here.


----------



## oxcar3

right next door in oxford


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Sweet welcome aboard guys!!!!!!


----------



## 7.3 Plower

Anyone need a shoveler and/or snowblower operator? I'm 16 and can operate anything you put me in, but unfortunately due to CT law I can't get my license until March and by then all the snow will be gone. :crying:

So does anyone in the New Haven area need a part time shoveler? I could only go out when there's no school which sucks, but still.


----------



## kennygee

Ken also from Shelton checking in....


----------



## racin84

Am I the only Southeastern CT guy here? Eric, Stonington.


----------



## kj330

Tolland here


----------



## Ziob34

chester here.......


----------



## SIWEL

Middletown here


----------



## go plow

to all in ct. do not work for leer development, they are a pain, and have you do a bunch of work, send you checks then cancle payment on them or dont even pay at all, im not the only one that got burned!


----------



## jb1390

Not alone Eric, Jeff from North Stonington here.


----------



## D DRUMS LLC

*Ct snow plowers*

Here we are in marlborough ct just had 9" monday 3-2-09 going to be 60 this weekend i think one or two more storms this month.


----------



## integrity inc

Naugatuck here


----------



## dchr

Ansonia here


----------



## jb1390

Anyone in Southeastern CT looking for a partner on a lot or 2? As of right now I only do driveways and my church in Norwich (but I need a v-box for the church, I would like it to see more use). Looking to get into it more, I also have a full time job though. If anyone is looking for a partner, past back. I live in North Stonington.


----------



## LTLANDSCAPING

Watertown Here.... Plowin in Woodbury, Middlebury, Waterbury, Watertown(obviously) Southbury and one or two in Oxford


----------



## ddlawncare

north haven here.looking for work this season also.


----------



## cfdeng7

cheshire here. anyone need a sub?


----------



## jdmethe2

From Springfield MA, but plow Enfield and Windsor


----------



## vmj

Shelton,,,,,, looking for com and SNOW!!!!!


----------



## nhfdeng4

Stratford Here... John


----------



## nhfdeng4

Hello all John from Stratford


----------



## sunrunner_1

Billy in Northwest corner of Connecticut Norfolk to be exact Icebox of Connecticut


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

word, welcome guys.


----------



## grandview

Since NY doesn't have a thread going I'm going to hang out here!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

grandview;834384 said:


> Since NY doesn't have a thread going I'm going to hang out here!


no ford guys allowed.


----------



## grandview

THEGOLDPRO;834387 said:


> no ford guys allowed.


I have 2 Dodge Caravans ,does that count?


----------



## ActionLand

Eh Goldpro, are you located in Middlebury? Right off 188? I've seen your trucks (at least I think they were your trucks) over that way. I live right in the area as well.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

ActionLand;849765 said:


> Eh Goldpro, are you located in Middlebury? Right off 188? I've seen your trucks (at least I think they were your trucks) over that way. I live right in the area as well.


you bet ya, right on the corner of bensin rd. where do you live?


----------



## grandview

THEGOLDPRO;850570 said:


> you bet ya, right on the corner of bensin rd. where do you live?


To close to you!:realmad:


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

grandview;850573 said:


> To close to you!:realmad:


 i guess so, lets hope he doesnt rob me


----------



## grandview

THEGOLDPRO;850588 said:


> i guess so, lets hope he doesnt rob me


You better lock up that Dodge and Curtis plow!


----------



## ActionLand

THEGOLDPRO;850570 said:


> you bet ya, right on the corner of bensin rd. where do you live?


Over in the Ridgewood development. Right up the street. 
Saw ya over on lawnsite as well. How's biz in the area?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

cant complain i suppose, got any pics of your truck so i know who you are?


----------



## threeleaf

hey guys just checking in its been a while
just to let you know we are now offering 
bagged ice melt products
bulk salt
sand sand salt 
bagged salt
we also have liquids 
give me a call anytime 
Allen
860 209 3844


----------



## 2brothersyc

hey guys my names bo and im looking for drives and walks around milford will go anywhere in my area if you make it worth my wild. also ill do commercial sidewalks im doing snow lowing only.


----------



## jrr02005

Joe from West Hartford Checking in

Anyone need a sub in the area?


----------



## LTLANDSCAPING

Zack from Watertown... I plow Southbury, Middlebury, Woodbury, Middlebury, Watertown and Waterbury. Here are some pics of the trucks. I run the dump truck and my guys run the other trucks.


----------



## LTLANDSCAPING

I guess my pictures are too big! It won't let you upload them?


----------



## LTLANDSCAPING

Here are the pics


----------



## sunrunner_1

*Northwest corner*

Hello Friends and Countryman We plow in Torrington CT and surrounding towns in the Northwest Corner I don't have pictures, But I have been at this awhile and will help out as needed. May the flakes fall for all.

Sincerely BIlly


----------



## hlntoiz

threeleaf;855436 said:


> hey guys just checking in its been a while
> just to let you know we are now offering
> bagged ice melt products
> bulk salt
> sand sand salt
> bagged salt
> we also have liquids
> give me a call anytime
> Allen
> 860 209 3844


Allen, Maybe I will have to check out your secret stuff :laughing:


----------



## RamirezOrchards

from Mystic aka Stoninton here. Running an 03 f350 and blizzard 810pp. For those of you in the area i'm the guy with the deuce and a half military 6x6


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

LTLANDSCAPING;956978 said:


> Here are the pics


sup man where do you plow in southbury?? trying to figure out if i have seen you or not.


----------



## LTLANDSCAPING

THEGOLDPRO;959743 said:


> sup man where do you plow in southbury?? trying to figure out if i have seen you or not.


I plow on Peter Road, South Georges Hill, a couple on Lakeside Road (all near exit 14) and then 6 on Country Woods Lane (newer road off of Rte 67) What about you?

I also Mow in the summer.....you might recognize me fromt his picture


----------



## sno commander

LTLANDSCAPING;956978 said:


> Here are the pics


im from woodbury, i see your dump truck around, i plow in woodbury middlebury and waterbury. do you plow that td bank in middlebury next to johnnys, i think i see your truck there.


----------



## LTLANDSCAPING

sno commander;960056 said:


> im from woodbury, i see your dump truck around, i plow in woodbury middlebury and waterbury. do you plow that td bank in middlebury next to johnnys, i think i see your truck there.


No I don't. It must have been someone else. I work in Woodbury for my day job across the street from Carlitos.


----------



## stacks04

joe from terryville/middlebury.


----------



## LTLANDSCAPING

stacks04;960118 said:


> joe from terryville/middlebury.


That's got to be a long truck


----------



## Brad Ent

Manchester Here!!


----------



## sno commander

LTLANDSCAPING;960100 said:


> No I don't. It must have been someone else. I work in Woodbury for my day job across the street from Carlitos.


gotcha i live right up the hill from there on old sherman. i hope we get some snow for sunday payup


----------



## hlntoiz

stacks04;960118 said:


> joe from terryville/middlebury.


I am guessing you live in one town and plow in another??

Like me I live in Burlington but plow from Terryville to Bristol to Plainville.


----------



## LTLANDSCAPING

sno commander;960193 said:


> gotcha i live right up the hill from there on old sherman. i hope we get some snow for sunday payup


cool! Yeah some snow would be nice.... I just want it to snow 3".....then I'm


----------



## go plow

ct guys dont plow for anyone by the name of aaron cohen or leer group they dont pay then when you send them to court they play games they have 57 diff llc names they keep telling the court that you filed the suit under the wrong llc... look out!


----------



## BillyRgn

Billy from Hamden


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

LTLANDSCAPING;960002 said:


> I plow on Peter Road, South Georges Hill, a couple on Lakeside Road (all near exit 14) and then 6 on Country Woods Lane (newer road off of Rte 67) What about you?
> 
> I also Mow in the summer.....you might recognize me fromt his picture


i plow all over southbury, i do over 60 driveways in southbury, and woodbury, and plow a few smaller commercial places as well in southbury.


----------



## t4dodge

*Brooklyn!*


----------



## BillyRgn

What's up ct? Are we gonna get some snow or what. All I see in the forecast is rain rain rain, I just saw 55 degrees for a high monday


----------



## performanceplus

East Hampton here. Plow in Middletown, Cromwell, RH, and Weth. Where is the snow?


----------



## TJS

Don't know where the snow is but this dry spell is bad....
T.J.


----------



## LTLANDSCAPING

TJS;970816 said:


> Don't know where the snow is but this dry spell is bad....
> T.J.


I haven't plowed since January 3rd!!!! this Sunday will be three weeks!!


----------



## performanceplus

so much for the CT weathermen saying it was going to be a bad winter!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

maybe i should start my spring cleanups???


----------



## FordFisherman

Yeah, the season was goin' strong then somebody hit the no snow switch. Hope February is better. You can never count on snow, its a risky biz.


----------



## BillyRgn

Maybe the end of this week, but sounds like one of those "it was gonna be a major snow storm but wemt just south"


----------



## RamirezOrchards

snow forcast looks terrible... and I dont mean that in a good way...


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

lets fire the CT section back up boys and girls. its about that time of year.

I know their are a few new guys on here from CT so lets introduce our selves and maybe post a pic or 2 of your rigs so we will know if we see you around.

Ill start, Im Ben i live in Southbury, i keep my route fairly tight and only plow in southbury middlebury woodbury and allitle in roxbury. my trucks are in my sig.


----------



## nor'easter1

Hello from Farmington Valley


----------



## LTLANDSCAPING

Hello from Watertown


----------



## cpmi

Names Jon-live in the valley-plow in Ansonia,Derby,Shelton,Seymour & Oxford both Commercial & Residential. 4 Dodge Trucks-3 Meyer Plows and 1 Fisher. I'll have to snap some pics of the rigs and post em up. Good luck and a safe season to all!!


----------



## advl66

Hello from waterbury


----------



## TJS

T.J. from Fairfield. See links in my signature.


----------



## threeleaf

Allen from Plymouth but we plow in the farmington area


----------



## gmcsierra1500

*Ct*

Chris from Somers


----------



## pickupman96

danbury are here


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

welcome guys lets see some pics of the rigs.


----------



## RamirezOrchards

Mystic, CT here. Anyone need a sub, let me know!


----------



## braceyaself

How's it going? My names Tom run my business out of wolcott ct, Most of my work is out of the Cheshire,southington,Newtington and Berlin areas.Ill post some pics of the rigs later don't currently have any on my computer! Company name is Tjs Property Management


----------



## advl66

heres some of my rig,

























need to get some ballast though


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

sweet truck man, are those pics taken at wilby??


----------



## RamirezOrchards

Forgot to include a pic. Here's the main plow rig:

2003 Ford F350 diesel, 04 Blizzard 810pp, Firestone Ride-Rite Air Suspension, 800lbs ballast


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

here are my 3 trucks ready to go.


----------



## advl66

THEGOLDPRO;1163110 said:


> sweet truck man, are those pics taken at wilby??


yes they are taken at wilby


----------



## braceyaself

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...54751521697_1024323427_31794554_3237954_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...547631643767_1024323427_31576808_196891_n.jpg


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

dope trucks brace


----------



## braceyaself

thanks man, you do great work and have a great set up yourself..i read a ton of your stuff on lawn site


----------



## threeleaf

Is anyone feeling really lazy cause of the lack of snow?
im walking around the shop looking for stuff to fix....


----------



## braceyaself

crazy lazy man,i spent 3 hours at the gym today lol


----------



## threeleaf

yah today i rewashed 2 trucks because they got some dust on them from sitting LOL
if you guys need to do some work on your trucks and dont have a garage my shop is always open and full of tools.. just so i have someone to talk to hahahah...


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

braceyaself;1163497 said:


> thanks man, you do great work and have a great set up yourself..i read a ton of your stuff on lawn site


thanks man, i appreciate it.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

if you guys are bored you can come to my house and help me split wood lol ill even cook steak


----------



## threeleaf

THEGOLDPRO;1163609 said:


> if you guys are bored you can come to my house and help me split wood lol ill even cook steak


hmmm i dunno its cold out LOL
i was thinking something warm


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

dang i tried lol


----------



## threeleaf

i can have some of my guys go up and split the wood while we eat the steak


----------



## braceyaself

That sounds good I'll bring one person haha. You guys doing slot of places this year? This is only my second season for snow plowing for myself


----------



## threeleaf

braceyaself;1163666 said:


> That sounds good I'll bring one person haha. You guys doing slot of places this year? This is only my second season for snow plowing for myself


we started to loose work 2 years ago and i cant seem to win new work. it seems everyone is doing it so cheap i just dont wanna work for free...we have enough to keep my own loaders and trucks going but i didint hire back any subs this year..


----------



## braceyaself

Sounds like you have a nice size. Company iv been very lucky so far this year to have alteat enough work for 3 of my own trucks but I also do landscaping I'm sure you have a business for the nice months lol. I just want to keep expanding as much as possible lol


----------



## threeleaf

we have probably crossed paths seeing your up the road from us..
we just moved out of the old american modular building now we are up in the plymouth industry park


----------



## braceyaself

Yeah I'm on the Bristol side of wolcott. What machines are you running?


----------



## threeleaf

here is a pic of the truck ive been drivin


----------



## threeleaf

braceyaself;1163727 said:


> Yeah I'm on the Bristol side of wolcott. What machines are you running?


case 721 loader with 16ft pusher 
wa300 loader with 16ft pusher 
volvo mc90 with 8ft plow
cat 246b with a blizzard 810 power plow
bobcat loader i forget the model its a real jem
and if we need it my uncle has 2 skid steers with blowers that are on standby


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

i sent you both a pm


----------



## sno commander

heres my trucks. i plow in woddbuury, middlebury, southbury and waterbury. ill keep an eye out for you guys. i know i see goldpro around.


----------



## braceyaself

threeleaf;1163730 said:


> here is a pic of the truck ive been drivin


I see this truck all the time! Driving up north street in wolcott. My brother owns that small gym total fitzness in wolcott right acorss from rock star...


----------



## braceyaself

THEGOLDPRO;1163742 said:


> i sent you both a pm


sent ya my email


----------



## advl66

sno commander;1163763 said:


> heres my trucks. i plow in woddbuury, middlebury, southbury and waterbury. ill keep an eye out for you guys. i know i see goldpro around.


Where abouts in waterbury do you plow?

damn goldpro i would of helped if i came on here earlier and saw that..

i plow in waterbury/bristol


----------



## mjlawncare

hows it going my name is Jon we do work all around the greater waterbury area i have some pics of our trucks in a different thread


----------



## hlntoiz

threeleaf;1163498 said:


> Is anyone feeling really lazy cause of the lack of snow?
> im walking around the shop looking for stuff to fix....


You should have a little GTG with all that space!


----------



## threeleaf

hlntoiz;1164923 said:


> You should have a little GTG with all that space!


you guys are welcome anytime!!!! We should do it tomorrow ill grab some food and what ever else you guys bring your own beer...
Matt the talk around town is you just added a nice spot to park that sweet pete in..True?


----------



## hlntoiz

threeleaf;1164935 said:


> you guys are welcome anytime!!!! We should do it tomorrow ill grab some food and what ever else you guys bring your own beer...
> Matt the talk around town is you just added a nice spot to park that sweet pete in..True?


Ya project in progress. Shell is up and there is a roof to not have to clean the truck at 3am. Waiting for the garage door right now so I can get some temp heat in it and then start painting the Shiplap siding.


----------



## typerintegra056

We will be plowing in no time Al


----------



## linckeil

i'm in newtown but my route is in redding where i've been doing it since i was 16. heres a pic of my truck. i just cleaned up my driveway after yesterday's storm. hope you guys aren't sick of seeing snow


----------



## KartAnimal29

Name is Todd and I'm out of Bristol.


----------



## KartAnimal29

threeleaf;1164935 said:


> you guys are welcome anytime!!!! We should do it tomorrow ill grab some food and what ever else you guys bring your own beer...


Let's wait till the summer time and you can take us for a boat ride LOL Did they get that thing fixed yet?


----------



## hlntoiz

KartAnimal29;1176608 said:


> Name is Todd and I'm out of Bristol.


Since you are from Bristol, did you here the latest song about it......don't know how old you are but if you are as old as me you will get pretty much all of it.

Bristol State of Mind


----------



## KartAnimal29

Ya I seen that today on a buddy's FB page. The Bon Jovi car LMFAO


----------



## braceyaself

How'd everyones storm go? Hope everyone had better luck then I did!! Lol


----------



## BillyRgn

Maybe a coating to an inch tonight with slippery roads and black ice in the morning!, ware the heck did this come from?


----------



## D DRUMS LLC

A wise man once said a little is better than nothing


----------



## ABecker615

Andrew from Fairfield.


----------



## 7.3 Plower

So how is everyone doing with the ice that's out there?

Should be interesting with the snow that they say is coming for Friday.

Also: If anyone in the new haven county area needs help shoot me a PM. That could be anything from someone to shovel to someone to drive a truck or I could bring along a 2006 F350 with a 9' plow. Background: I'm 18 been around equipment my whole life just can't seem to get my foot in the door to do any snow work and would really like to. Guess I don't know the right people.

So yes this is a thinly veiled plug trying to drum up some work but I figured I'd bump this post to the first page for the CT guys at least.


----------



## darryl g

Westbrook here, next to Old Saybrook down on the shore. I see a few of you guys are from Redding/Ridgefiled area. I lived in Rediing for 6 years and I'm think plowing out there must be tough. A lot of those road are little more than cow paths and the driveways more like goat trails.

When I first moved out there in the mid 80s they had farmers plowing the roads with backblades on their tractors and guys standing in the back of a dump truck with shovels spreading sand. Do they have a highway deparment now? lol


----------



## advl66

anyone in the winsted area,please pm me


----------



## J&J

Lets bring this thread alive

Jon... Residential accounts mostly.... Torrington Connecticut area....


----------



## CoastalSnow&Ice

From: Mystic (Groton/ Stonington) We do 99.8% commercial work. (2 driveways)
Names Ben!


----------



## hlntoiz

J&J;1352996 said:


> Lets bring this thread alive
> 
> Jon... Residential accounts mostly.... Torrington Connecticut area....


Thought I saw your signs.Thumbs Up


----------



## RamirezOrchards

Mystic. Plow truck is ready to rock... With no accounts


----------



## J&J

Time to get yourself a sign, or a few flyers and get them out in high traffic areas, medical bulitin boards, supermarkets ( being a holiday weekend! ) 

Good luck this season!


----------



## RamirezOrchards

Already have all that stuff. I have another full time job and am debating hiring someone to run the truck as a sub


----------



## J&J

NO way ... find a way to do it yourself save the money Pocket the cash... save it for a nice late February early March vacation to a sunny warm state!  good luck...


----------



## J&J

hlntoiz;1353667 said:


> Thought I saw your signs.Thumbs Up


LOL yeah are the big enough? My wife complains she can't see around them..lol

where abouts' in the North West of Connecticut are you? I have a pretty good amount of customers in this area...


----------



## hlntoiz

J&J;1353778 said:


> where abouts' in the North West of Connecticut are you? I have a pretty good amount of customers in this area...


Live in Burlington, my accounts are in Plymouth, Bristol and Plainville


----------



## Doghead

RamirezOrchards;1353676 said:


> Mystic. Plow truck is ready to rock... With no accounts


I would not do business with you, based on your dealings for parts for your M35a2.

What happened to the post I read yesterday, about this?

Isn't this thread about doing business? Sometimes the truth determines how your business goes. Screwing people outright on money issues is never good for business.


----------



## J&J

Yeah never burn bridges... that's never good when your looking for work or doing any kind of business..


----------



## 1971deuce

RamirezOrchards;1353676 said:


> Mystic. Plow truck is ready to rock... With no accounts


Maybe this is why you have no accounts ; Fernando-ramirez | The Warwick 10 - Top Ten Lists of the Best ... warwick10.cityspur.com/tag/fernando-ramirez/


----------



## stevehawk23

Steve over here in farmington. Anyone on here closeby??


----------



## KartAnimal29

stevehawk23;1366858 said:


> Steve over here in farmington. Anyone on here closeby??


Bristol/Southington Area


----------



## TerraScraper

Adam from Derby.... Mostly residential in the Shelton, Monroe, Easton area. I have couple warehouses to really have some fun. Who's in my area?!


Hey Jon, Thanks for the backrack and mats.

Hey Ben...Nice to meet you the other day in Southbury, those yards looked nice! you finish your fall cleanups?


----------



## J&J

TerraScraper;1375668 said:


> Adam from Derby.... Mostly residential in the Shelton, Monroe, Easton area. I have couple warehouses to really have some fun. Who's in my area?!
> 
> Hey Jon, Thanks for the backrack and mats.
> 
> Hey Ben...Nice to meet you the other day in Southbury, those yards looked nice! you finish your fall cleanups?


Hey Adam! yvw! ... shoot me a text ... My truck is just about all set up... lifted, strobed, new fisher stainless steel plow is on..

Ordered up HID's for the lows, highs, fogs, and hi/low for the snow plow!

GM OE 6" oval assist steps on their way to....

maybe come up we'll take the stang out lol


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

TerraScraper;1375668 said:


> Adam from Derby.... Mostly residential in the Shelton, Monroe, Easton area. I have couple warehouses to really have some fun. Who's in my area?!
> 
> Hey Jon, Thanks for the backrack and mats.
> 
> Hey Ben...Nice to meet you the other day in Southbury, those yards looked nice! you finish your fall cleanups?


Just about finished man, Have like 5 more to go. should be done mid week. Nice to meet you as well.


----------



## grandview

Whats been going on here? Haven't stopped by in Ct. for awhile! Dam Dodge


----------



## hlntoiz

stevehawk23;1366858 said:


> Steve over here in farmington. Anyone on here closeby??


Live in Burlington, From Bristol, Plow from Terryville to Plvl



KartAnimal29;1373185 said:


> Bristol/Southington Area


Have we crossed paths?


----------



## stevehawk23

hlntoiz;1378510 said:


> Live in Burlington, From Bristol, Plow from Terryville to Plvl
> 
> Have we crossed paths?


Very possible!


----------



## PenfieldProp

Joe Kowalsky out of westport 50 residential 8 commercial turning down people lately


----------



## PenfieldProp

Anyone else need firewood a friend lost his lot and cords going very cheap delivered


----------



## J&J

how much a cord? what type of wood?


----------



## PenfieldProp

Wood is mixed delivered 200 175 picked up


----------



## curtiss

from naugatuck


----------



## advl66

Digging up an old thread. We need more snow!


----------



## D DRUMS LLC

D drums llc marlborough ct


----------



## TJS

If anybody needs any welding or fabrication. I can do it anytime as I have a full shop at my house. Nights, weekends, emergencies.
T.J.


----------



## SnowFakers

Maybe Thursday, we will see


----------



## zexed99gt

well that storm was a dud .. im shawn from Litchfield I have my own set up if anyone needs help


----------



## Broncslefty7

James - Newington


----------



## A.K Landscaping

Adrian- Plainville


----------



## dirtnazi

Southingtons here


----------



## Mitchellplowing

Clinton here


----------



## JFon101231

Guess we are reviving this - Griswold (Eastern CT). 
Usually have plenty of plows available for backup if needed too.


----------



## Broncslefty7

anyone know of any western dealers around newington?


----------



## JFon101231

I know there is Smiths Jeep out my way in Eastern CT (Franklin) but there must be one closer to you I'd think. Used to live in Wethersfield but didn't plow back then.

Also in my post above I should have been more clear - I am sometimes available to help out plowing as needed but have a FT job too. But I do keep several spare Fisher plows on hand in case someone needs to rent or buy one on short notice. Jeff


----------



## Broncslefty7

Anyone know any really good welders in the hartford county area? one of my trucks is in serious of need of steel work up front frame wise. i havnt been able to find anyone good yet.


----------



## john06duramax

Call D-Bon in Windsor Locks. (860)623-9424


----------



## TJS

Broncslefty7;1850948 said:


> Anyone know any really good welders in the hartford county area? one of my trucks is in serious of need of steel work up front frame wise. i havnt been able to find anyone good yet.


Too bad you are not closer.


----------



## Broncslefty7

TJS i have a welding a machine and have plenty of space you could work on it in my shop if your down. what do you charge?


----------



## TJS

Broncslefty7;1851037 said:


> TJS i have a welding a machine and have plenty of space you could work on it in my shop if your down. what do you charge?


Sorry man. I don't do mobile. I need all my ancilliary stuff at hand, such as my bandsaw, Tig, MIG, plasma cutter, Milling machine and lathe. As well as a bunch of other fabrication tools I would be like a fish out of water if I went somewhere else.


----------



## Broncslefty7

you want to come look at it. i dont mind driving it down to fairfield if your going to fixer up


----------



## AccuCon

Northern, West of the river, and in the Woods

Let it snow mofo!


----------



## Broncslefty7

lets hope it starts snowing soon, im thinking we may have a warm november :/ it keeps warming up every couple days.


----------



## AccuCon

So when you say unite do you mean we are forming a union????


----------



## Broncslefty7

lets hope not.......


----------



## JFon101231

Yeah I need to find a good welder in Eastern CT too. I repair/sell used Fisher plows and since my old guy moved I've been a bit limited.


----------



## TJS

JFon101231;1851630 said:


> Yeah I need to find a good welder in Eastern CT too. I repair/sell used Fisher plows and since my old guy moved I've been a bit limited.


You are on the wrong side of the state. That stuff is gravey. Once I get my CNC plasma table going I am going balls to the wall.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Looks like someone needs to relocate ^^


----------



## JFon101231

Seriously!!! So much cheaper living out my way, especially if you want some acreage. We'll give you plenty of work


----------



## Tyler259

I have a few questions I was wondering if anyone could help me out on?

I will be plowing a few residential landscape customers this year and want to make sure my prices are around the local average for Shelton Trumbull Monroe area.

Should I even bother offering a seasonal price my first year?

I'm putting together contracts and everything before leaves get crazy this week so any input would be great.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

I hear you guys only had one company up there writing snow insurance huh? All of the big guys able to still get insured? Sucks, NJ is almost as bad of shape here. After all the work you did with that 30-40" monster blizzard back a year or two ago and then the insurance ups the rates so much, because its always the contractors fault for the stupidity of others taking risk out in the storms.


----------



## Broncslefty7

i found a small kind of back alley into getting covered for snow removal, call Mike from corporate risk solutions. i use him across the board for everything and my insurance is very cheap. that storms brings chilling memories.


----------



## GetMore

Since we are active: I am in Patterson (Brewster, NY/ New Fairfield, CT area).
I am considering subbing, if anyone in the area is interested.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Snow tonight? 1-2" snow this early usually means a good winter is ahead of us.


----------



## SnowFakers

Yeah, I had been doing cleanups all day, pull into the gas station to get some fuel and its full of guys filling up truck with plows on them! All standing there shootin the ****, asked what was going on. Got the response "snows coming, dumby" Went home and threw the plow on


----------



## Marbleman

We are located in Middletown, and service commercial accounts.

We are also open during winter events to sell Magic Salt.


----------



## advlandscapellc

Advanced Landscaping Services LLC
Guilford,CT
As any of you from CT can tell these photos where from last year, since southern ct hasnt gotten ***** this year.

www.advancedlandscapect.com


----------



## advlandscapellc

Couple more pics


----------



## Ryank

Ryan-Bolton,CT most of my plowing is in Bolton, Manchester have a few in Vernon. I was up to 60 driveways i was doing with one truck for 2012-13 but i was driving between 5 or 6 towns so i dropped the accounts that were further away and now my accounts are close and i will be subbing one of my trucks and my dad out to Case snow management which is out of Boston,Ma to help them keep the roads to the Buckland hills mall clear...

here's the plow i picked up for 7.3 but i didn't have the fleet flex wiring on the 7.3 yet so i used the 6.4 to pick up the blade and plow the first little storm we had...








here's the xv2 for the 6.4 haven't needed to pick it up yet, so its sitting at my dealer. thinking about upgrading to 9.6" though only another 200 dollars. I'll grab a picture of the 7.3 tomorrow, which for almost 300,000 miles and being a plow truck its whole life its surprisingly clean...


----------



## Ryank

here's the older xv1 mounted on its intended truck, 292,000 and going strong...


----------



## Broncslefty7

not looking so hot for snow this year huh?


----------



## Ryank

Broncslefty7;1913495 said:


> not looking so hot for snow this year huh?


I'll bet January and February and march are business as usual. Last year we didn't get much snow in December.


----------



## MRMServices

Im looking to get rid of 6 residential driveways in New Canaan,CT. Im from Fairfield, don't know many guys down that way. Is there a place i can post the accounts that i want to part with?


----------



## advlandscapellc

Anyone else hoping for this season to pick up or what?


----------



## Ryank

it has been...one event friday now another monday morning two storms a week is good enough for me


----------



## ScubaSteve728

If anybody needs help in western Connecticut let me know I am in college and not going home to RI for this storm if I can get some work.. i have been doing snow removal for 6+ years the last 4 with my own pickup truck which is at home. I can also run just about any equipment you have
call or text 
Steve 401-316-7990


----------



## 1982atm

I have 15 trucks with plows and salters ready to travel from Indianapolis Indiana to anywhere there is snow to push. its a 12 hour drive so I'd like to at least get 12 hours or more of pushing...we are fully insured commercial and general liability We have been plowing 5 years or more. Call me at 3173407078 we will bring all the trucks or just some


----------



## typerintegra056

Curtis- Terryville with Green and Beyond LLC


----------



## Z Cut's Lawncare

Ozzy here from Newtown


----------



## Grantski

Hey guys puttin out there for next season I have a mid-size loader available for rental or sub + f250 plow truck / driver available for sub.


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

From south salem Ny but do a bunch of driveways in ridgefield and am looking for more or to subcontract some lots got a chevy with v a friend of mine is getting a plow on his truck so he can help me out and Im looking at getting a dump before fall and I want to put a fisher xls on it if your interested in having me sub give me a call (845) 661 3982


----------



## Broncslefty7

i have a cat 272d xhp available for rent or sub. 

also i just got a salt price of 84.50 per ton delivered.


----------



## LR3

*Testing the waters.*

Looking to sub this out during storms. Will be needed for snow removal after storms. In New London county. Thank you.

Liquid tank. 11' highway plow. Broadcast spreader, 9ton cap.


----------



## A&J Landscaping

Based in North Stonington CT if anybody has any commercial accounts they are subbing out let us know


----------



## plow4unow

Trumbull/Stratford resident here looking for sub work in new haven and fairfield counties.....i have a 9' Fisher plow on a 2000 GMC 3500 diesel dump truck and 2 guys to shovel.


----------



## LR3

*No longer available.*



LR3;2024481 said:


> Looking to sub this out during storms. Will be needed for snow removal after storms. In New London county. Thank you.
> 
> Liquid tank. 11' highway plow. Broadcast spreader, 9ton cap.


Truck is no longer available. Hired for the season. Thank you.


----------



## performanceplus

Looking for subs for driveways in middlesex county. Also looking for a bobcat operator for condo complex.


----------



## performanceplus

Anyone in Bristol area?


----------



## threeleaf

Terryville bristol. Here


----------



## thenemomachine

From New Britain with properties in Bristol


----------



## performanceplus

Anyone interested in being a sub? Have property in Bristol and southington.


----------



## thenemomachine

performanceplus;2073547 said:


> Anyone interested in being a sub? Have property in Bristol and southington.


I have properties on both towns, send me some info. If they are close to the route it might work.


----------



## Broncslefty7

60 degrees until january, not looking so good this year.


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

Broncslefty7;2074054 said:


> 60 degrees until january, not looking so good this year.


Tell me about it I hope it's like last year hot until mid jan that switches to cold and snowy


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

How do you guys think this winter is going to turn out 

I think it doesn't look good but hopefully the temps will drop and we get snow


----------



## LR3

cutshortlandscaping;2076886 said:


> How do you guys think this winter is going to turn out
> 
> I think it doesn't look good but hopefully the temps will drop and we get snow


Like last year. But worse.


----------



## Broncslefty7

i dont think that it was this warm this late into the year. and they certainly where not forecasting much above averages until march last year.


----------



## BillyRgn

Some of our best winters have started out warn and then ended up getting smashed all through out February and March


----------



## chevyhauler

Newington Here.
I would be happy as Heck if it didn't snow this year. Most of my accounts are seasonal (one big one is not) and I am very busy with Carpentry.....AND my new plow is still at Jerre's......after 4 months....


----------



## MFRPropertiesCT

Newington new Britain


----------



## MFRPropertiesCT

chevyhauler said:


> Newington Here.
> I would be happy as Heck if it didn't snow this year. Most of my accounts are seasonal (one big one is not) and I am very busy with Carpentry.....AND my new plow is still at Jerre's......after 4 months....


Let us now if you need sub Contractor we are from Newington too


----------



## chevyhauler

MFRPropertiesCT said:


> Let us now if you need sub Contractor we are from Newington too


Thanks bud!
Wouldn't hurt to meet you and at least see who you are and what u guys do.
LMK,


----------



## MFRPropertiesCT

Sure come to the office today at one Hartford Square New Britain CT East Gate Suite 249


----------



## martee31

Hello? Hello hello? Is there anybody out there? 


Lol hi from Griswold!


----------



## sixty4

Yes we hear you loud and clear. Over?


----------



## martee31

Is anyone looking for subs yet or is it to early?


----------



## Broncslefty7

What towns do you work in?


----------



## MFRPropertiesCT

THEGOLDPRO said:


> just seeing who all is form ct here, post up and say hello people.
> 
> Ben- Southbury CT


Wethersfield here


----------



## MFRPropertiesCT

Newington, Wetrhersfield,Southington, Meriden, and Rocky Hill for snow this year, landscaping all of Connec ticut


Broncslefty7 said:


> What towns do you work in?


----------



## MFRPropertiesCT

will do, we are hiring plow drivers


MFRPropertiesCT said:


> Let us now if you need sub Contractor we are from Newington too


----------



## martee31

Im in griswold, eastern CT. just starting out, i have a full time job but would like to work some overnights because I can take days off. I was pricing out insurances and it would not be worth my time to do just residentials to even break even!!! If I was subbed would i be under a Co.'s insurance for that lot? Trying to get some info and any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Broncslefty7

It’s a little late but I bet the National companies are still looking. I got an email from target in Newington today but our roster is full.


----------



## MFRPropertiesCT

Broncslefty7 said:


> It's a little late but I bet the National companies are still looking. I got an email from target in Newington today but our roster is full.


Stay away from National they don't pay on time after our attorney went after them we got same call regarding Target


----------



## Broncslefty7

They scooped up pretty much everything In the area.

pep boys
Advance auto parts
Santander bank
Webster bank
Td bank
Lowe’s
Target


----------



## simsfire479

Simsbury, Avon. Currently run 3 trucks one with a 1.8 Fisher sander


----------



## vmj

Just looking for some input on what to charge out for a one ton mason dump with sander and 9'2 V. I approached to co for sub work since I have lost due to management co's and co's buying their own truck. I want to say I heard over the years it should be $100-$125 
Thanks,


----------



## Broncslefty7

I think you will be lucky to get $95. 125 is what it should be but if it’s getting subbed something is getting taken off the top.


----------



## vmj

Broncslefty7 said:


> I think you will be lucky to get $95. 125 is what it should be but if it's getting subbed something is getting taken off the top.


----------



## vmj

Thank you for the response. I was thinking it'll probably be $90. - $95


----------

